# صور تصلح كصوره شخصيه



## ميرنا (9 نوفمبر 2005)

*صور تصلح كصوره شخصيه*


----------



## ميرنا (9 نوفمبر 2005)




----------



## ميرنا (9 نوفمبر 2005)




----------



## Coptic Man (9 نوفمبر 2005)

*الله حلوين اوي يا ميرنا 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ميرنا (9 نوفمبر 2005)

ميرسى يا مينا على مرورك


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2005)

فكرة حلوة جدا.. خليني بضيف الصور الى القائمة...
شكرا يا ميرنا 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2005)

شكرا دودى


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2005)




----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2005)




----------



## Messias (10 نوفمبر 2005)

بس يا ميرنا ماينفعش صور اكبر من كده شوية


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2005)

يا مسيا علشان فى حجم محدد هنا وانا اتشلت لما جبت دول


----------



## Messias (10 نوفمبر 2005)

اوكى فهمت لكن الحجم صغير جدا


----------



## Messias (10 نوفمبر 2005)

ينفع تحطلى صورة امير الشهداء لغايه مانا اصغر صورة ليا ؟


----------



## Coptic Man (11 نوفمبر 2005)

*


			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		


يا مسيا علشان فى حجم محدد هنا وانا اتشلت لما جبت دول

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرنا انا حطيت برنامج بيحل المشكلة دي وهوه اللي مصغر بيه صورتي 

ده اللينك بتاعه وممكن اي واحد فيكم يصغر صورة ويحطها جنب اسمه

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3683#post3683*


----------



## ميرنا (11 نوفمبر 2005)

ربنا يخليك لينا يا هوت كه واتعبلك يوم فرحك


----------



## Coptic Man (11 نوفمبر 2005)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> ربنا يخليك لينا يا هوت كه واتعبلك يوم فرحك



دلوقتي بس عرفتي انتي بتكرهيني قد ايه يا ميرنا


----------



## MARSHIEL (12 نوفمبر 2005)

مشكورة
يديك العافية
صور روعة


----------



## ميرنا (16 نوفمبر 2005)




----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2005)

تمت اضافة الصور الى المجموعة الي يمكن تتحكمون فيها من لوحة التحكم... يا ريت لو في صور جديدة لا تترددوا.. و حابين نضيف ابتسامات جديدة فياريت لو في عندكم ابتسامات جديدة ضعوها حتى اضيفها


----------



## انسانية (16 نوفمبر 2005)

يعني عادي لو احط الحين صور وانت تقبلها؟؟؟

ابغى احط صور اي لايك ات


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2005)

اذا كانت الصور سليمة من الناحية الادبية فلا مانع


----------



## انسانية (17 نوفمبر 2005)

اوكي اعرضهالك اذا لقيت

وشكرا ما رووك


----------



## انسانية (17 نوفمبر 2005)

وشكرا

*الاخت انسانية لانريد صور اسلامية تم حذف ال3 صور بواسطتي*


----------



## †gomana† (11 ديسمبر 2005)

*الله فعلا صور جميلة اوى يا  ميرنا

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*صورة جميلة يا ميرنا ميرسي ليكي 

ومش تحرمينا من الحاجات الحلوة دي *


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا ميرنا على الصور


----------



## Ya Shero (24 يناير 2006)

*الصور حلوة قوي*


----------



## ميرو (17 نوفمبر 2006)

حلوين قوى الصور دى ياميرنا وياريت تورينا صور تانى جميلة زيك


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييير


----------

